# Heteropoda sp.  "Giant Chinese Crab Spider"



## moricollins (Mar 18, 2006)

New addition:







Man, these things are fast.

Mori


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sweeeeet!!!


----------



## dirtborder4life (Mar 19, 2006)

*Spidey*

Nice looking specimen you have there.Whats the legspan?


----------



## moricollins (Mar 19, 2006)

Hm, that's a good question, about 3-4" all spread out I woudl guess

here's a ventral shot of one of the two specimens I have (anyone know how to sex these?)






Mori


----------



## P. Novak (Mar 19, 2006)

I dont know how to sex em, but that is one awesome spider!


----------



## Jmadson13 (Mar 20, 2006)

My guess would be female. Your best bet is to talk to Stefan and Steven here on the boards. They're both very savy with ctenids.


----------



## Natco (Mar 20, 2006)

That is beutiful.


----------



## Marc_C (Mar 20, 2006)

I am glad that you are liking them Mori


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2006)

Marc, i am LOVING them  

thanks


----------



## jwasted (Mar 20, 2006)

those look cool! are they aggresive!


----------



## moricollins (Mar 20, 2006)

aggressive?  I don't understand the meaning of the word as it relates to inverts.

If your question is: do they eat voraciously? then the answer in my limited experience is yes.


----------



## CedrikG (Mar 21, 2006)

Very very nice looking spider Mori   Where's mine ?


----------



## Stefan2209 (Mar 25, 2006)

brigebane said:
			
		

> My guess would be female. Your best bet is to talk to Stefan and Steven here on the boards. They're both very savy with ctenids.


Hi,

thanks for that compliment!  

I get along with ctenids, quite ok. However that particular spider seems to belong to the family of Sparassidae, not Ctenidae, so you better ask the User "Gordon", who´s more knowledgeable about giant-crab spiders than i am.

Nevertheless, it´d definitely surprise me if that spider would proof to be anything else than a female...

Greetings,

Stefan


----------



## topacelot (Mar 27, 2006)

they're so pretty...good luck with them sweetie


----------



## moricollins (Apr 26, 2006)

Two moults later:



















Mori


----------



## Stylopidae (Apr 26, 2006)

Woah! the first pics don't do it justice


----------



## prankster705 (Apr 26, 2006)

What a cutie. The last picture (eyes) was like the best.


----------



## jwasted (Apr 26, 2006)

Very nice Spider.


----------



## Beardo (Apr 29, 2006)

That is one intimidating arachnid! Very nice Mori!


----------



## moricollins (Apr 29, 2006)

They're not so much intimidating as they are incredibly incredibly fast.  I spent 45 minutes catching one that got loose in my spider room :wall:


----------



## bistrobob85 (May 1, 2006)

Are you looking into my eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyes?!?! Crazy eyes-shot!!!!

 phil.


----------



## stooka (May 2, 2006)

nice spider love the markings


----------



## Gigas (May 2, 2006)

Woah, liking the bamboo pics, how big is she after the moults


----------



## moricollins (May 2, 2006)

after the moult it's pushing 4-5" legspan.  they have incredibly long legs.


----------



## Arlius (May 2, 2006)

That really doesn't look like it would be comfortable. I was trying to figure out if it was a molt or a dead spider at first, but I guess it's alive and flexible...


----------



## Techuser (May 3, 2006)

What´s the latin name? Polybetes?


----------



## G. Carnell (May 5, 2006)

that is one UGLY <edit> 

type of spider which makes your skin crawl, well mine at least!
impressive beast


----------



## moricollins (May 5, 2006)

G. Carnell said:
			
		

> that is one UGLY <spider>
> 
> type of spider which makes your skin crawl, well mine at least!
> impressive beast



I think they're quite pretty as far as spiders go.  My pictures don't do them justice when they are freshly molted.  They are too fast for me to risk taking them somewhere with better lighting for good pictures.

They eat like utter gluttons, only refuse food for a day or two before and after a molt, in my experience.


----------



## G. Carnell (May 5, 2006)

yea i didnt mean it in the "ewwww" sense, they are very nice, (huntsmen are my favorites )

ive got 1 similar to your first pic, i would love it if it looked anything like yours when it grows up!


----------



## Cupiennius (May 5, 2006)

Very nice pics!:worship: 
Possibly _Neosparassus spec_.? 

Cheers,
Jonas


----------



## Scolopendra55 (May 8, 2006)

Where did you get it? I really need to get me a fiew :}


----------



## moricollins (Jun 18, 2006)

I have a question...... will mature males have obviously differnet pedipalps?   one of my two molted and the palps have a bump (not at the end, but in the middle of the last segment of the palp) is this a sign of a mature male?

(it's about 6"+ in leg span now)
Mori


----------



## sick4x4 (Jun 18, 2006)

*Man*

The Colorations Are Sick On Those Where Did U Get Them?


----------

